# Poco meterbase



## zen (Jun 15, 2009)

Went to a call in the middle of nowhere. Poco had installed this as his meterbase. Never seen this before. Why the extra lugs. They are too big for parallel feeders. The main in it is a 200 amp. If its to feed 3 different things would the feeders all need to be 200 amp size.. thats like a waste. Whats this panel all about

learning to learn


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ (Feb 24, 2011)

Full pic would be nice.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

I don't see a meter base.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

zen said:


> ... The main in it is a 200 amp. If its to feed 3 different things would the feeders all need to be 200 amp size ...


The feeders would not all have to be 200 amp feeders. There are provisions in 240.21(B) that permit smaller conductors.


----------



## circuitman1 (Mar 14, 2013)

those wires are not going to stand 200 amps!


----------



## zen (Jun 15, 2009)

Eryago

learning to learn


----------



## zen (Jun 15, 2009)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> The feeders would not all have to be 200 amp feeders. There are provisions in 240.21(B) that permit smaller conductors.


Thanks. That should have been obvious to me.. often there is one size meter that feeds smaller panels through a gutter with the tap rule applied. Thanks

learning to learn


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

Who makes that meter main? Milbank?


----------



## zen (Jun 15, 2009)

I didnt look. I should have. The poco installed it with the ground and ground rod.

learning to learn


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Cow said:


> Who makes that meter main? Milbank?


It is a Milbank.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Hey Zen,
where is your rockin to Dokken guitar?


----------



## zen (Jun 15, 2009)

Ya know. Had to update the profile pic.

learning to learn


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

A Little Short said:


> It is a Milbank.


 
With a Zinsco knockoff Milbank main breaker.


----------

